# Blue Angel Practice



## mtlogcabin (Jul 14, 2015)

Blue Angle Practice over beach goers

https://youtu.be/_ba2wWgc8cU


----------



## cda (Jul 14, 2015)

Ok what is the angle??

Dear Admiral,

"Here I set with pen hand, writing about a stupid man"

While out flying today we kind of got a little low.

Sincerely,

Lt. Jet Jockey


----------



## TheCommish (Jul 15, 2015)

practice run result in numerous people implead with flying canopies


----------



## ICE (Jul 27, 2015)

http://digg.com/video/fighter-jet-vertical-takeoff?utm_source=digg&utm_medium=email


----------



## cda (Jul 27, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> http://digg.com/video/fighter-jet-vertical-takeoff?utm_source=digg&utm_medium=email


Seen an F-15 do that better numerous times


----------



## TheCommish (Jul 27, 2015)

Myth Busters last nigh Jamie go a ride in a U2

http://www.discovery.com/tv-shows/mythbusters/videos/flights-of-fantasy-trailer


----------

